# HRM gel?



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Is there a gel you can buy to make your HRM stay conductive? On cold days I don't quite sweat enough to allow the band to read my HR. I was thinking something along the lines of the gel they use for defibrillator's?


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

I use Lubriderm, it's never failed me.


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

I've never had a problem, so I don't have any experience with whether or not this stuff works -- but you could always try:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1028575_-1_57000_20000_57500


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Good old fashion spit works everytime


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Gel! :thumbsup:

Note the last paragraph of this article.
I've used _Buh Bump_ successfully. (You can get it from many shops. PP has the best price I have found.)
I now buy *Spectra Electrode Gel*. It is about $2.00 a tube and last me about three months per tube

I'm 60 and had two stents placed in my heart four years ago (link in my sig). My cardiologist said no riding. I bought a HRM and rode anyway. To prove to him that I am doing OK, I took printouts (search the GPS forum with my name, you will find more info).

He approved once I showed him the charts, but he noticed little things in the chart that were not correct. Being a doctor, he asked me if I was using a conductivity gel, I said "no". He tossed me a tube of it, and said that if I was going to bring him data to support my riding, to use correct procedure to get the best data I could for him.

Now I use gel, and he and I are both happy. It is the conductivity through the chest wall, not the HRM itself. Get some gel!

If your use is casual, not about health or fitness or traning, keep spitting on yourself.   If you need perfect data, use gel. :thumbsup:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Am I the only person on Earth who doesn't even put water and has never had a problem?


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

PissedOffCil said:


> Am I the only person on Earth who doesn't even put water and has never had a problem?


Yes, I think so!

Slocaus thanks! Exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

pagey said:


> Good old fashion spit works everytime


+1 if you are using the plastic bands... on the new ones, water is enough (the conducting portion is fabric so it absorb the water/sweat/moisture)


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

I have the same problem in the winter. So I asked the neighbor who is a nurse what they use for the EKG leads. KY was the answer and it works.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

PissedOffCil said:


> Am I the only person on Earth who doesn't even put water and has never had a problem?


I thought it worked fine and have never had a problem. My cardiologist saw the anomalies in the data that a normal person would not see or care about. Do what works for you; I like to keep my cardiologist happy and if some slimy gel does that, who am I to complain? You can use water, spit, or nothing, I really do not care. I just answer someone else's question. Why does it bother you?


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

PissedOffCil said:


> Am I the only person on Earth who doesn't even put water and has never had a problem?


No.

Especially true with the plastic Polar HRM straps but even with the cloth type, which I've only been using for the last month or so, it only takes just a little bit longer to start registering.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

slocaus said:


> ...SNIP... My cardiologist saw the anomalies in the data that a normal person would not see or care about. ...SNIP...


If you don't mind, what sort of anomalies? I've always just used the "put it on, wait a bit" method & have never had any, apparent, issues with my readings but if conductive gel improves readings I'd be willing to give it a try.

Which brings up another question. Does conductive gel specifically have to be used or can something like Lubriderm (lotion?) or KY be used instead?


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

i just lick both sides and the only problems i've ever had is a jacket flapping going 40+mph will sometimes give me a 200+ bpm reading. i don't think ky jelly would fix that though.


----------



## Curtis C (Mar 28, 2009)

I've only been using Lubriderm because thats whats on my desk, but I am sure any lotion will help with obtaining a reading. Will it eliminate the anomalies slocaus speaks of? I dont know. I will grab a tube of electrode gel and give it a try.

WOW 40 mph. I think that would make my heart rate 200+bpm


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sometimes said:


> If you don't mind, what sort of anomalies? I've always just used the "put it on, wait a bit" method & have never had any, apparent, issues with my readings but if conductive gel improves readings I'd be willing to give it a try.
> 
> Which brings up another question. Does conductive gel specifically have to be used or can something like Lubriderm (lotion?) or KY be used instead?


Something about the accuracy of multiple readings at higher heart rates where there are drops and jumps that do not follow the curve of the rest of the data; we did not go into much detail.

Here is that it says on the tube.


> The only salt-free and chloride-free electrically conductive gel, recommended for all electromedical procedures. Salt-free characteristics make it particularly suitable for long-term applications. Spectra 360 differs significantly from all other electrically conductive media..it works by wetting the skin, thereby reducing skin resistance. This high quality conductive gel is salt-free, non-irritating, and hypoallergenic. An aqueous electro medical coupling agent. Hypoallergenic. Water soluble. Odorless. Non-staining. 2 fl. oz., 60 ml. Manufactured in USA Shelf Life: Indefinite. No expiration date: Date on tube is lot date of manufacture. External use only.


Any wetting agent will provide better conductivity of electical current, if there is something in particular that enhances that, I do not know. The descriptions seem to imply that, but it may be just good old American marketing.

My take is it depends on how accurate you want to be with readings. For training, and you are healthy, any wetting agent works. If you have a medical condition to monitor, like I do, then use a specific HRM conductivity gel. If you have a scientific bent, oe you are anal and want the best readings, use a gel.


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Something about the accuracy of multiple readings at higher heart rates where there are drops and jumps that do not follow the curve of the rest of the data; we did not go into much detail.
> 
> Here is that it says on the tube.
> 
> ...


I've only had/have HRM's capable of recording at a minimum of 5 second intervals & I think the "smoothing" is done automatically which is probably why I've never experienced any sort of unexplained anomalies in my readings.

Once I've done a bicycling route enough, I become familiar with what areas of the route are likely to affect readings & just discount them. One example that I've experienced, is in riding past a power substation which tends to have my HR go to 0 (Yikes! I just died & didn't even know it!) or peg over 200, depending on my proximity to it.

Thanks for taking the time to post the label info of the conducting gel you're using. Very much appreciated. Allows me to make a more informed decision on whether to give it or something else similar (enough) a try. Still haven't decided.

Just getting back into cycling & using HRM's again but I've added a power meter as well so I'll just have to see how well (or not) my old method works. So far, so good though.

Thanks again.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

slocaus said:


> I thought it worked fine and have never had a problem. My cardiologist saw the anomalies in the data that a normal person would not see or care about. Do what works for you; I like to keep my cardiologist happy and if some slimy gel does that, who am I to complain? You can use water, spit, or nothing, I really do not care. I just answer someone else's question. Why does it bother you?


No it doesn't btoher me at all. I was just curious because I have the Garmin "plastic" HRM and never had a dropped signal or abnormal data. Or maybe I would notice problems if I used some gel...


----------



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, I use the gel too. Hardest part was finding a local place that carried it. For a $2 tube I didn't want to spend $10 shipping. Ended up going to the pharmacy at the hospital.


----------

